# canviar entre parlar a "vosaltres" i a "tu" a mitja frase



## xarruc

Altra pregunta d'en Sagarra:

Pregunta 5: Com és que en el text en vermell es pot canviar entre parlar al grup (vosaltres) i a la Marí (tu)? Això és correcte, o en Sagarra està intentant fer un efecte que no capto?

Gràcies


__ _La Mari s'ha presentat ... un mica més tard que de costum, amb els ulls una mica enclotats dintre d'un marc de color de cendra i amb una tremolar al llavi i una vacil·lació als dits que no han passat desapercabuts a la mirad de la Sareta. La Clara s'ha posat ... a la vora de la Marí, però la Marí amb prou feinaes li ha dit dues paraules. La Clara ha fet l'enfadada i ha dit: 

- Noia, si as menjat pa i pop, no són coses meves; tu mateixa.
- Poc que et trobes bé, avui, Marí; et veig tota reconquillada i com de mala lluna. - li ha dit la Sareta_
  [Marí diu que els metges li deien que és cosa dels budells]
_
- No és d'aquí que t'apreta la cotilla. Massa ball, que no us en atipeu ni caiguéssiu mortes. I la teva mare, que hauria de tenir més ull, i no pas tanta llengua- Pobretes, no és culpa vostra, però tu files un cànem gruixut i acabaràs sense dits ni ungles.
- Senyora Sara, que no ha sigut mai escolà ni s'ha begut el vi de la missa? Qui la sentís diria que som perdudes com els gallimons, que no van a cap preu
- Ai, sí, prenda? Una polla que engreixava me la se varen menjar els porcs, i correu-hi tots, que no en tinc ni per una gota de brou!_
(All i salobre, cap 4)​


----------



## chics

Hola.

Suposo que parla a dues noies que no són germanes, "no us atipeu", etc. són frases per a les dues mentre que quan parla de "la teva mare" es dirigeix nomès a una d'elles.

En anglès no te n'adones perquè es diu "you" en tots dos casos, però en català sí és normal en una conversa a la que hi han varies persones que potser una frase vagi dirigida a una sola persona ("tu"), altra frase a una altra persona ("tu") i potser una altres a varies ("vosaltres"). Inclús poden haver-hi frases amb "vosté" o "vós" si la persona que parla es dirigeix així a una de les persones. 

Si llegeixes teatre, en qualsevol llengua, veuràs quede vegades va indicat, que avns d'una frase es marca "[a la sogra]", "[a es veines]", "[a totes]", etc.


----------



## xarruc

Hola,

Gràcies Chics. A me encara em sembla estrany. Jo parlés en anglès amb un grup i llavors volgués dirigir una cosa a només un d'ells, o hauria hagut de començar una nova frase, o almenys senyalitzar millor el canvi o parlar-le en la tercera persona:


- look at the state of you (pl), you like like you've been through a war zone. And as for YOU (sing), why is your shirt muddy?

o en la 3ª persona:

- I'm really cross with all of you (pl) its not acceptable. And look (y.pl) at James, he even has the nerve to come here with mud on his shirt.

Potser és perquè, com dius, no podem distinguir entre you and you si no es dóna més informació de si es parla a un o a tots.


----------



## chics

Potser és això. També pensa que en teatre -i en general en el llenguatge _oral_- no cal que l'autor ho especifiqui tant amb paraules perquè l'actor pot indicar amb una simple mirada o un gest que s'està dirigint a una persona en concret.

Evidentment, a més, podem recalcar "i tu,..." però no estem obligats.


----------



## Heiwajin

Esperant no pixar massa fora de test, però no podria barrejar frases que fan  referència a persones que, de fet no hi són presents amb d'altres que es dirigeixen explícitament a la noia?

Ho dic recordant una mica el parlar dels avis quan parlen amb gent més jove, precisament pel tipus de roba que porten (o la manera de portar-la). Alguna cosa com: - Que se't veuen els calçotets! (al nét). Avui en dia porteu els pantalons massa baixos (parlant de la joventut en general).


----------



## chics

Quin exemple!
Sí, això tamé podria ser, seons el context, però a mi no em sembla que sigui només cosa de gent gran.


----------



## xarruc

Sí, i fins i tot es fa en anglés també. En general s'usa una paraula com "lot" (you lot) per seyalitzar-ho. Aquest té molt sentit en aquest cas.


----------



## Serrallonga

_però tu files un cànem gruixut i acabaràs sense dits ni ungles._

Em penso que això és una mena de dita popular. Diu "tu" com podria haver dit "qui", és a dir, parla de qualsevol persona.

Així i tot, el fet que parli de "la *teva* mare" i no de "la vostra mare", em fa pensar que potser no tinc raó. Hauria de llegir més tros per a saber-ho.


----------

